# The paramedics got tangled up in my yarn



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

A couple of days ago my DH and I were watching TV, I was in my knitting nest with many WIPs scattered around my chair. I love to make that no-seam yoke baby sweaters and am too impatient to wait until one is finished before starting another (just have to see how the yarn "works up"), you know. Right now I have at least 6 of them going, the yoke is done so now they're in the mindless "knitting around the body stage".

Suddenly something happened in my head. I said (it felt as though I had screamed it), "Ollie, I can't think!" I saw swirls, as I remember it. I heard him asking me to do all those things we are to ask to determine if someone has had a stroke. I felt as though I my entire body was made of lead, very heavy, even my eyelids so couldn't open my eyes. I hear everything he said and could answer but in a very weak voice and it was v e r y h a r d w o r k to answer. DH said he would help me to stand up so we could go to the hospital. I just wanted to sleep but I knew I needed help.
DH called 911 in less than 4 minutes the ambulance and the fire rescue squad was there. I heard 2 womens voices (and I think there were 6 men). I could answer them but very weakly and slowly. I was put into the ambulance, taken to hospital, all that. I feel fine now but it was very scary for both of us. I think it was a small stroke.
What was funny was....you know how the yarn gets tangled around your ankle sometimes so it goes with you are you try to leave the room? Well, the paramedics got tangled up the same way and had quite a time with it because several of them were kind in a circle around my chair.
I spent last night untangling yarn and half-done sweaters. Wish I could have seen them disengaging themselves from my WIPs.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

How wonderful that you got immediate care and are doing fine. Knit on!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I wish you will never see that... and mostly never need to see paramedics again...
I guess it would be funny, if it did not have me that scared - so sorry, fear ate my sense of humor - I'm just happy you are better now...


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Hope you feel better and enjoy your tangled knitting.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.


Thank you. And yes, it was very scary. My DH said I went stiff as a board and shook for a few seconds...that must have been after I cried out that I couldn't think. I knew something was happening to my brain. A CT scan was made of my head but, as the old joke goes, there was nothing in there.
I've never had anything like it before and what is scary is wondering if it will ever happen again and wondering what would have happened if my DH wasn't there. We are together a lot but he is a docent at the zoo, helps out at church, goes to football and hockey games..while I stay home alone, happy as a clam in my knitting nest. One can't live with fear of being alone so we just will go on the way we've been doing and hope it doesn't happen again.
But I do wish I had a picture of those big guys trying to get untangled and all the little baby cardigans grabbing at their feet. Gotta see the funny side.....'cuz there IS a funny side in any situation!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad you are better and hope it never happens again. Do you wear one of those life alert buttons, they are very helpful?


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

My goodness, what an awful feeling that must have been. It is so good to see the funny in this. Good for you! Feel better!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I can see the funny side and I hope you are ok now.

I bet they weren't too happy though I think they would have been mighty p...d off trying to save someone's life but getting tangled in the process.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I know exactly what you went thru, I had a very similar episode happen to me 5 years ago while helping my sister at a church table top sale. It was caused totally thru stress and nothing medical, so I made a full recovery. If I hadn't been helping her, I would have been at home all by myself.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

A small suggestion. Could you possibly get a life line?? I had one for my mother, I contacted a local hospital and they gave me the number to call. I think hers was 35.00 a month. Even living here taking care of her, I kept it. In the event I couldn't get to the phone because I was assisting her, I could push the button for help. If you are alone this at least gives you the comfort of knowing, by the push of a single button, weather you are able to verbally ask for help or not, someone will respond.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Love your attitude, Ann! Glad to hear you're okay. My Mom always told me that a good sense of humor and seeing the funny side of situations was a necessity of life.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Ann, I thought you were going to tell us that the thought of all those WIP's surrounding you set your head to spinning.
I'm so glad your husband was there and that things worked out so well. Not counting the tangled up yarn, of course. I bet those paramedics could tell some tales of other things they've gotten tangled up in. 
So glad you're OK.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


LOL You are funny! Yes, good to find the 'funny side'. Hubby is a busy man...is good for him. I too enjoy the yarn most these days. Take Care.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> Glad you are better and hope it never happens again. Do you wear one of those life alert buttons, they are very helpful?


No, I've never experienced this before. I couldn't have used one, anyway...my entire body felt like lead. I wasn't paralyzed, just everything too heavy to move it.

I do wonder what would have happened if I had been alone...whether the feeling would go away by itself and would I remember what had happened?

Let's knit!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, Ann, I thought you were going to tell us that the thought of all those WIP's surrounding you set your head to spinning.
> I'm so glad your husband was there and that things worked out so well. Not counting the tangled up yarn, of course. I bet those paramedics could tell some tales of other things they've gotten tangled up in.
> So glad you're OK.


I've told my husband that if I ever fall in the bathtub not to call anyone. He thought I meant not to call my son, DIL , neighbor or friend so he assure me he would not call them, he would call 911.

I said, "I said don't call *anyone*! Take whatever valuables you want, walk out the door and set fire to the house!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Love your attitude, Ann! Glad to hear you're okay. My Mom always told me that a good sense of humor and seeing the funny side of situations was a necessity of life.


Your mom was right. I really think it's at the top of the list! I have been through some pretty tragic things in my 78 years but humor gets me through. After I'm gone no one is gonna talk about what a great housekeeper I was.....I didn't make the most wonderful pies or have a breathtaking garden. But I hope they'll laugh about the things I've laughed about and tell funny stories about Granny Annie.

Actually, I'm sure they will....because they do now!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Glad to hear it was not terribly serious, and while it is not funny...it would have been to see the paramedics tangled up. I had a similar experience many years ago, but it turned out to be seizures that were caused by stress. Medication has kept it from happening again. Take care...and hopefully you won't go through something like this again....


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

You have a great attitude! I'm so glad you're ok!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> A couple of days ago my DH and I were watching TV, I was in my knitting nest with many WIPs scattered around my chair. I love to make that no-seam yoke baby sweaters and am too impatient to wait until one is finished before starting another (just have to see how the yarn "works up"), you know. Right now I have at least 6 of them going, the yoke is done so now they're in the mindless "knitting around the body stage".
> 
> Suddenly something happened in my head. I said (it felt as though I had screamed it), "Ollie, I can't think!" I saw swirls, as I remember it. I heard him asking me to do all those things we are to ask to determine if someone has had a stroke. I felt as though I my entire body was made of lead, very heavy, even my eyelids so couldn't open my eyes. I hear everything he said and could answer but in a very weak voice and it was v e r y h a r d w o r k to answer. DH said he would help me to stand up so we could go to the hospital. I just wanted to sleep but I knew I needed help.
> DH called 911 in less than 4 minutes the ambulance and the fire rescue squad was there. I heard 2 womens voices (and I think there were 6 men). I could answer them but very weakly and slowly. I was put into the ambulance, taken to hospital, all that. I feel fine now but it was very scary for both of us. I think it was a small stroke.
> ...


When they asked what my birthdate was I said, April 29, 1901" My husband said, "Oh, she knows better. She always says that. She says that's how she can tell if they're really listening and paying attention."

In the ambulance they asked if I knew what day it was. I said, "Friday. Obama is President and Florida is still counting." I spoke so softly and slowly but I wanted them to know I was fully aware.

In spite of joking around (which is simply the only way I've always been) I've said special prayers of thanks for all the doctors, nurses, health care givers and ambulance drivers.

We were retired and lived on a lake in northern MN for 18 years. In an area called "the dead zone" because the nearest doctor or hospital was 50 miles away. We had some health issues which made us realize it was time to get closer to good health care. We moved to Omaha 4 years ago. Two weeks after we moved into our house my DH had a stroke ( he's fine now), he's had 2 bladder cancer surgeries ( cancer free for 3 years now), cataract surgeries. I've had both hips replaced (if you need it, have it done!), some crazy female stuff that should have been over years ago, needles in my eyes on a pretty regular basis (for macular degeneration)...and just the usual things that age brings along with the senior discount.

I can't say enough for the medical care we've had! Yes, it costs but next time you're in the hospital or even just your doctor's office look around. How much equipment do you see that wasn't there 30 years ago? Even the hand sanitizer on the wall is a recent invention!

We are very blessed to be living in an age when there is treatment for so many of our ailments!

Now go back to your knitting while I climb down from my soapbox!

How


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad all turned out well for you.
Take care & get back to your knitting LOL!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, Granny Annie you are a breath of fresh air...a smart 'cookie'. We enjoy your humor and optimism and a big 'thank you' I say is deserving.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a seziure I had a few years ago after stopping a medication to quickly(on Dr order). I understand the fear of being alone but it will get better.

So glad you found the humor. That is what will get you thru anything.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Keep feeling better. maybe you can knit the paremedics something. Glad you are better Happy knitting Linda


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The main thing is your ok,i can just imagin what your knitting was like.Take care.HUGS xx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad you are fine x


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ann. I must say you sound very much like myself. When something serious or urgent happens I always can find a funny side eventually. There is always a funny side to a story. I can't understand this and neither can my family. 

Great to hear you have such a good sense of humour, or should I say a crazy sense of humour like mine.

Anyway I hope you are feeling well now. Please stay well too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I love your sense of humour, but goodness I was thinking the worst then. So pleased all is well, touch wood, and you aren't suffering any side effects.

But it would have been funny to see the hairy @rsed men getting tangled in your yarn.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, Gypscream I am laughing about that also. Those men being tangled up in the yarn. So funny.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

HI, glad you can see the funny side of it now. Please visit your GP and advise him or her what happened. If it was a small stroke they may be able to put you on medication to stop it happening again. There are mini strokes called TIA's. This could be a warning signal that you need to get checked out and may need medication. They should probably give you a CAT scan or MRI to see what is going on with the brain. Please please don't ignore this warning as the next one may not be small.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Plz go read drmcdougall.com and/or watch Forks Over Knives. Please.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

In OZ those likely to suddenly have something drastic happen - ie heart, stroke, fall or whatever, are encouraged to get a Medic Alert pendant which they wear at all times of the day and night. If they fall it transmits a signal to a depot and an ambulance is despatched immediately to the wearer's address.
The HQ has on file the name and address of every person wearing these devices so even if the patient falls into a coma the ambulance crew will still get to the patient very quickly.
Regards
Ainslie. (in OZ)


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I have one of those alert pendants. Fortunately I have never had to use it yet. But one never knows. It gives me a wondeful feeling of security.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i hope you are now o.k. yarn can be replaced but the important thing is people can't. take care of yourself.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank heaven you are doing OK. Immediate care is so important.Knit on, in good health.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

Last summer I was on a cruise in the Mediterranean and we were at sea. I checked my email and my brother told me there was an emergency and I needed to call home immediately. There was no way for me to call home. So I tossed and turned all night. The next day at port I called my parents and apparently my mom had had a similar situation, where she thought she was having a stroke. I think it had something to do with her blood pressure, but the symptoms mimicked a stroke. I was not happy with my brother, who for whatever reason did not give me details, even after the emergency had passed.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

nitnurse said:


> HI, glad you can see the funny side of it now. Please visit your GP and advise him or her what happened. If it was a small stroke they may be able to put you on medication to stop it happening again. There are mini strokes called TIA's. This could be a warning signal that you need to get checked out and may need medication. They should probably give you a CAT scan or MRI to see what is going on with the brain. Please please don't ignore this warning as the next one may not be small.


Nitnurse took the words out of my mouth. See a neurologist SOON. Next time this happens could be the last time.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

Scary experience.I do hope that it will be the one and only time for that experience. Do agree humor is the greatest thing to get us through tough and scary things. Take care Ann.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

What a great sense of humor to be able to describe for us how they got tangled in your yarn. But the whole incident is not funny at all, and thank the good Lord you are okay and can resume as was. Strokes are very serious things, and thank goodness your husband was there and could help you! Keep knitting, as it is relaxing and theraputic. I am so thankful you are feling better!!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Certainly gives one something to think about. God was with you that day. I have goose bumbs thinking about it. Stay healthy.


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a quick story about my neighbor who had one of those "alert" buttons. One morning I got a call from the company telling me they had received an alert from her. I didn't have a key (another story) so called her son who lives 200 miles away. We had so many people involved and worried. Several neighbors were about to break down the door to enter, we had a paramedic team standing by, etc. and suddenly our neighbor drove into her driveway. She was perfectly fine. She had been out shopping and somehow the button was activated. While it was somewhat of a "mess", it was great to know how well the system worked.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

You've still kept your most important possession! Your Sense of Humour!
Precious!


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Make a bunch of scarves and hats and take them to the station that responded for you for the men to share. They can use them themselves or share with their families.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm glad you are feeling better, it would have been funny seeing the paramedic tangled up. It's just reminded me of a funny incident when I called the doctor to see my son, a baby at the time, as he had pneumonia. As the doctor was leaving he picked up his bag remarking it felt heavy and out jumped our cat, even though my son was ill, we still had a laugh.


----------



## virtuosi (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, Ann! I hope you're alright!!! Please feel better, and if there's anything I can do, please let me know. 

Glad you have found the lighter side of a bad situation. :thumbup: I can just imagine the yarn getting caught around their ankles like toilet paper around shoes coming out of the bathroom. Hope they didn't mess up your WIPs! You do such beautiful work. 

Get well soon, and again, if there's anything you need, please let me know!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

rujam said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better, it would have been funny seeing the paramedic tangled up. It's just reminded me of a funny incident when I called the doctor to see my son, a baby at the time, as he had pneumonia. As the doctor was leaving he picked up his bag remarking it felt heavy and out jumped our cat, even though my son was ill, we still had a laugh.


LOL...this is so funny! I would have like seeing the doctor's face when the cat jumped out! LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Dear Ann,
So glad you were able to get help and quickly. I also see the humor in your story. Happy Knitting, clam.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to hear you are back at your knitting nest...but it's quite a scary thing to happen.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

What a shock that was, glad to hear your well and back to knit another day. ((((hugs))))


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

We had a similar experience with my hubby maybe a year ago....well, except for the yarn tangling part. ;-) Never said it was a stroke. All tests for stroke were negative. Called it Global Transient Amnesia, I believe. Even though he could talk, even walked to the ambulance, he remembers none of it. Scary! Just glad all your WIPs didn't accompany you to the hospital! And, glad you kept your sense of humor!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank goodness you got immediate medical care, and that you are feeling better.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Be well and keep those needles clicking!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

So glad you're fine, but I agree with the others who said to let your doctor know. And the Medic Alert isn't a bad idea. Love the picture in my head of them getting tangled up in your yarn.


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

What a scare.. glad you're doing well. Paramedics are the unsung heros we sometimes need. Thank the Lord for them


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad you are okay! You have a terrific attitude and thank you for sharing your story, both the "incident" and the humorous side to it!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you are okay. No doubt you are following up with your GP to see how to avoid this again. Something no one else mentioned, there are service animals who can sense seizures (if that is what you had) before they happen -- don't know how, but they can. Once the seizure starts, it's too late to press the Lifeline/MedicAlert button, but those few moments in advance could be a lifesaver. So glad your humorous but scary story had a happy outcome. 

Also, I'm sure the paramedics would appreciate scarves, etc., but they can also use our prayers.

I re-read your post and see now that it was a stroke. Prayers for you too.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Anne, so glad you are recovering. It must have been a very frightening experience.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Ann, that was sooo scary for you, you look after yourself now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are ok..this is the third time within a day that I have heard about someone having a mini-stroke, I guess it's quite common that a lot of us ignore the tell tale symptoms of a stroke until it becomes major.


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

So pleased you are OK and back home with your DH. I bet that was a scary experience. Looking on the funny side it must have been a site watching the paramedics untagle themselves from your yarn.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Growing older certainly develops your sense of humor if you let it. Otherwise one would be scared all the time. You have chosen to find the funny stuff even in such a scary situation. I am so glad you are okay. As several others have suggested, the medic alert thingy and seeing your family doc right away are really good ideas. Stay well and keep those needles clicking!


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I have had some funny experiences with my brain. With some experimentation I found I WAS NOT DRINKING ENOUGH WATER!
We live in a very dry place--the southwest desert. You can be dehydrated without being thirsty. Solution: In the morning,fill a large container with plain water--no soda, no coffee, no tea; carry it around with you all day taking drinks until it gets to be a habit. When it's empty, fill it up and repeat. Yes, you will have to make more trips to the bathroom, but that's better than the emergency room--and cheaper.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This isn't funny! But it is hysterical!! It reminded me of a time about 6 yrs ago. Daughter was getting married, reception here at the house, wallpaper ripped off the DR, furniture all moved about. We come home from church to see a light, which we didn't leave on, on in the garage.call 911police come quickly (our garage had been broken into twice before)police go thru the entireand I mean entire house!and find nobody but the dogs. I was embarrassed beyond words but very grateful. I can just see your guys unwinding themselves from yarn and getting you to the ambulance. Hey, we are real people who live real lives in real houses. I always say we live here, not just visit on weekends. So glad you are okay and can now chuckle about the whole thing. Take care. And no matter whatHappy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

nitnurse said:


> HI, glad you can see the funny side of it now. Please visit your GP and advise him or her what happened. If it was a small stroke they may be able to put you on medication to stop it happening again. There are mini strokes called TIA's. This could be a warning signal that you need to get checked out and may need medication. They should probably give you a CAT scan or MRI to see what is going on with the brain. Please please don't ignore this warning as the next one may not be small.


Yes, I am to see him this week. I'm sure it was a TIA. They did at CT scan of my brain when I was in ER and, as the old joke goes, they found nothing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

did it go away by itself? I wonder if it was a sever TIA.. they are considered mini strokes but I have heard from those who have had them and some are just fleeting and others much more scary.. all are scary... I hope you are doing a follow up with your doctor.. a dear friend of mine had something simular and they put him on BP meds and it worked real well for him... I wish you all the best and yes I can see the humor of them being all tangled in your yarn I am glad you were able to salvage the sweaters...


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Back in 2004 I spent 2 days in the hospital doing all kinds of tests because they said I had a TIA but couldn't find out what caused it. The MIR revealed a brain with 3 minor blockages. I'm so glad you can laugh about it now and hope it never happens again.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like something that happened to me in June. I was outside by the pool tending to my flowers when I fell. Couldn't get my husbands attention. I couldn't get up and there was blood all over finally 45minutes later he saw me and called 911. My arm had a bad break needed surgery. But when the paramedics my yarn was all over and they had to step over it all.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope you are doing ok now. Take care. I can just imagine those guys tangled up in baby sweaters! Glad you got such rapid care.


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

you go girl - what a wonderful attitude


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

Ann, Oh how scary! I'm so used to hospitals and Doctor offices now that I wouldn't mind if I did fall in the bathroom and paramedics found me naked. The weekend after our last meeting my DH woke me in the middle of the night complaining about chest pains. He wouldn't let me call 911, so we drove up to the hospital with me holding the cell phone in my hand. He is fine but had to stay in the hospital for 2 days and do a stress test. They are the greatest our paramedics and get here so fast! Hope you stay well now and will see you the Monday after Thanksgiving!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOVE ur humor but im glad ur ok !!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm so pleased you're feeling better now, what a terrible shock for you and DH. I bet the paramedics will smile when they think of their visit to you!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, what a scary but hysterical time you had. You have to have a sense of humor to get thru life.

So happy you are fine, just take care..


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Ann thank God you are OK. YOu were very smart to call to DH to get the Paramedics. I think the life line is a great ideal. It great it all truned out fine. Enjoy the laughs.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad you are okay. And so glad you recognized symptoms and that your husband was with you and able to take appropriate steps. I do know how scary your situation was because several years ago my husband had a terrible medical problem in the middle of the night, fainted and fell, and I couldn't wake him or move him - he's 6'4" and a big guy. In the middle of all this, all the lights and electricity went out! Luckily I could find my cell phone and called 911. The paramedics came with one flashlight among the 8 of them. Although the situation was terrifying, it was funny because it was like watching the Keystone Cops as they tried to make their way through the house, get DH on a stretcher, get him downstairs and out the door in the almost total darkness. And during it all, they dropped the oxygen canister and it rolled away. There we all were, on the floor trying to find the canister. At that point a policeman showed up with another flashlight and was also able to help me get the garage door open (no electricity for the automatic door, of course, and I couldn't see the pull cord!!!) And to make the story even stranger, when we got to the ER, a young lady was brought in and we learned she was the person who drove drunk into the pole and brought the wires down that plunged an entire 6 mile area into total darkness!! DH spent a month and a half in the hospital but made a total recovery. No yarn or knitted items were harmed in the events of my story!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

"My DH said I went stiff as a board and shook for a few seconds...that must have been after I cried out that I couldn't think. I knew something was happening to my brain."

That sounds like it could have been an epileptic seizure, which also might not show up in a CAT scan. I have major ones now and then, and with all the MRIs and so on over the years, they have never found what causes it. Fortunately, medication keeps them under control. Unfortunately, I don't know when I am having one, or remember having it afterwards, and no "warning" signs before hand. Fortunately, if I do have one when I am alone, my dogs know to go and get one of the family members.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better now. Yes it is so scary to get this kind of feeling. I am so happy your husband was with you. I Pray you will never have this happen again. Still you should follow through with a check up and test to be sure everything is fine. 
I had an experience not long ago where I could not breath. Thank God my daughter was home. She had to call an ambulance for me also. Very scary to think if I had been alone I would not be here. Mine was a reaction to a fire extinguisher I had to use early in the day for a fire in my home. I did not know that this extinguisher would cause this type of problem. Just proves that hazards are everywhere and you need to be ready. 
Feel better.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Ann, since you "lived" to tell us about it, the image of those ET's tangled up in your yarn is hysterical.I think you have a wonderful sense of humor and thank you for sharing. So glad you are fine. Sounds like you may have had a seizure, but I am not a doctor. God Bless and keep you.


----------



## Patemmett (Mar 19, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Scrubbienut said:
> 
> 
> > Love your attitude, Ann! Glad to hear you're okay. My Mom always told me that a good sense of humor and seeing the funny side of situations was a necessity of life.
> ...


Everyone could use a friend like you in their life..with your sense of humor and wonderful attitude you deserve the best. Take care and hopefully nothing like that happens to you again.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

that a good attitude - let's just knit- but really you have to think about a back up for when you are alone don't you think?


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> Glad you are better and hope it never happens again. Do you wear one of those life alert buttons, they are very helpful?


I was thinking that too, but then when she described that she couldn't move and could barely talk, how could she push the button? I saw one brand advertised that would automatically contact the dispatcher if you fell or something, but don't know how that would work in Ann's situation. Is there somebody that could periodically check on you when hubby is away? I know it sounds like telling you that you need a baby sitter, but it would be terrible if it happened while you were alone and couldn't get help.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

been there. and recently also


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Ann, I am so grateful that Ollie was there with you and had the presence of mind to get the help you needed!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad you came through it ok! Too funny on the funny side of it! Take care!


----------



## ozziedee (May 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear you are feeling better please take good care.
ozziedee


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Ann put your mind at ease and get a lifeline pendent. They are lifesavers even if you aren't alone. We want you around knitting and sharing stories


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


Just for general information, I had a similar experience three years ago. In my case, it was prescription drugs being prescribed at too high a dosage for my age, prescription drugs being insisted upon because, "Once you're on that, you're on it for life," (I had lost 70+ pounds and no longer had hypertension, which I had asked doctors about repeatedly; I landed in the hospital with a BP of 70/32), and there was also a serious adverse drug interaction going on. I was taken off all drugs, which doctors then wanted to add back, one by one. I declined to add back 3/4 of them and I'm doing fine with my new doctor :~D.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

So do you remember if the big guys were hunks, cute and strong like most firefighters and paramedics are. I once had to be taken by squad to the ambulance and for some reason that nite, it was the "ole guys" crew!! not that I wasn't glad they were there but disappointed that i didn't have a hunk that nite, thats my luck.. So happy to have you feeling better-you are too important to SO many!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope you're doing OK now!

Hazel


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am very glad that you are better and are having aftercare. When that happened to me I had no symptoms and just thought I was very tired I was lucky that my son insisted on calling a doctor to come and see me. I had a very nasty infection that closed down my brain for about 12 hours and I spent a week in hospital with cellulitis. Like you I have recovered to knit again. And yes the thought of all those men (who probably don't knit) struggling through all your yarn and baby jumpers is very funny. So glad you are well.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so happy that you are now okay. There's just so much knitting to do and of course checking in with KP for more ideas!!! Stay well.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

My goodness.. what a shock!
You're obviously Ok now - but what a worry ....... having to unravel all that yarn!!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Take care,I will say a prayer for you


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok now


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## luckygussy (Oct 31, 2012)

as a person who has worked in the emergency room alongside paramedics
i have seen and heard many stories so dont worry it just adds to the excitement, but they always keep a cool head the majority of paramedics are good hearted and this just adds to there enjoyment of helping people
iam glad you are doing well


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> So do you remember if the big guys were hunks, cute and strong like most firefighters and paramedics are. I once had to be taken by squad to the ambulance and for some reason that nite, it was the "ole guys" crew!! not that I wasn't glad they were there but disappointed that i didn't have a hunk that nite, thats my luck.. So happy to have you feeling better-you are too important to SO many!


Couldn't open my eyes so I don't know. I have an overdeveloped sense of modesty (married to first husband for 20 years before he dies of pancreatic cancer at age of 41), married to Ollie (best husband in the world) for over 35 years....and I still dress and undress in the bathroom.

Oh dear, I may now have started a whole 'nuther topic!

Anyway, in the ambulance, still in front if my house, I think, the women removed my bra and pulled up my tee shirt (the one that says "Don't make me get my flying monkeys") so they could put those sticky things all over my body. I said, "I don't like being bare" but it was so hard to talk and came out very slowly and softly. Someone did pull my tee shirt down to cover me. I remember thinking that if I were 16 the tee shirt wouldn't have to be pulled so far down. That's what I mean about finding humor in any situations...even when you're in trouble and kinda scared about it.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad that you are OK now and that your sense of humor is intact!

Many years of happy knitting to you!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> My goodness.. what a shock!
> You're obviously Ok now - but what a worry ....... having to unravel all that yarn!!!


Now see? You got it! The TIA was scary but untangling the yarn was a worry. Fortunately no needles have been pulled out so no frogging was necessary. We must keep things in prospective here!


----------



## Perickson (Oct 16, 2012)

The quote you have at the bottom of your messeges shows your personality so well. I am glad you are ok. Many Blessings.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

What a gift, to be able to maintain a sense of humor! I know you are going to continue to get well and stay well. You have the perfect attitude. My best wishes to you.


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

So glad you are doing better. That is really scary. I can see the humour with the paramedics, but sheesh, scary for sure.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

hoping you are better soon


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am so happy you are doing better. I often worry what would happen to me, as I am often alone. As for the mess, I am so happy you can see humor after all is said and done. Laughter is the best medican.


----------



## NancyinMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

What was your diagnosis, and are you going to be alright?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you and your husband had to experience such an episode!! I'm also very, very happy that you are feeling better!! Please take care of yourself!! Happy knitting all those wonderful sweaters!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


Have you thought of getting a "panic" button that's tied into emergency personnel? You might check into one of these...might help you and your husband be able to better carry on with your activities. Happy knitting!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bless you, Ann. Do you have one of those Life Alert gizmos? My 85 year old neighbor just got one after an attack similar to yours. It is a relief to all of us and to her. I have been trying for some time to get her to get one. Please look into it. I think they quite the answer in an emergency.


Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Ann, i love your out look, about your terrible "UPSET", so glad you are ok now. Take care for stress sometimes makes us react in strange ways. Keep that smile and happy thoughts with you always.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Speaking of hunky paramedics and such, a couple of years ago I fell and broke my leg. I was put in a cast and on a walker. I work on the second floor of a building, and one Friday afternoon, jut before a Holiday weekend, the elevator broke down! the repair company had already closed for the weekend. They ended up having to get the Fire department (located across the street)to carry me down stairs in a wheelchair. It would have been fun, as the firemen were appropriately hunky, but two of them recognized Me as they went to school with my daughters! *LOL* Talk about humiliation!


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

Let's all knit a row or several and toast to your recovery and your sense of humour. Nancy


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Love your attitude, Ann! Glad to hear you're okay. My Mom always told me that a good sense of humor and seeing the funny side of situations was a necessity of life.


Agreed
:thumbup:


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

So glad you were okay. The yarn entanglement is funny.


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

Very scary!! I myself have had a TIA..but you tell this with humor and I had to chuckle. I have to make myself straighten up around my chair about every two weeks or so and I'm sure that it is not enough..oh my, the thought of the poor EMT's with the yarn around their ankles. I'm so glad that you are ok.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Relieved for you that you are back home and feeling like yourself again. I hope you get a good check up and watch your blood pressure. Also stay hydrated. My doctor put me on a proactive blood pressure medicine as my blood pressure was not high, but had been creeping up bit by bit the past couple of years. She also told me to drink a couple of quarts of water a day (knowing if I got a quart down I would be doing myself good.) Just hope you maintain good health from now on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad that you are back home and laughing.... I hope it was a one time thing.... or that they have found the root of the problem and have taken the appropriate steps.... 
I have night terrors a times and become completely paralyzed, unable to even talk... I struggle until I can make some sort of loud sound and DH will only have to touch me to break the hold.... but it is so scarey... 

I'm surprised they even stoped to untangle... I have a vision of them walking you to the ambulance with little half sweaters bouncing along behind... You need a big bsket beside you to pile all those WIP's... Keep those needles clicking....


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess it was just one of those things that when you think of it later you have to laugh. So glad you are alright. Will remember you in my prayers that it never happens again. Blessings to you and your DH.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my Ann! This was only a couple of days ago? Glad you are much better now. I can see how that would be scary! I had a life alert button for my mother, and found it helpful.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ann-I'm so sorry you had that scare. Glad you're doing ok. At least you were able to get a little laugh out of it. Take care!! Denise


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Ann, glad to hear you are feeling better. Nothing scarier that having no control over what's happening. As for the tangled feet, I appreciate the story. I'm afraid if that ever happens to me, they'll need the jaws of life to get through the yarn :lol:


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Wonderful that you've recovered from this incident and can share it with us!!

It's probably already been suggested, but if not, do check into those help-I've-fallen-down-and-can't-get-up alarm systems -- where you wear a pendant that you can press a button on if you need help. They're not just for old ladies like us -- people with bee sting allergies, etc. need them, too. If one of those systems doesn't fit into your budget, at least ALWAYS keep your cell phone on you so you'll be able to dial 911 if you can. If nothing else, tuck it in your bra -- my daughter calls mine my bra phone, like Maxwell Smart had his shoe phone. But I do have a little sling-over-the-shoulder pouch that I made for it so that I can keep it on me.

 I have to agree, though, there really IS a funny side to this situation.

My own twist on this story. . . I had taken a med for the first time at home. A very silly thing to do -- always take the first dose of any/every new med while still in the store with lots of people around and stay for half an hour or so -- then if you need help, you won't be by yourself. But this time, it seemed like quite a safe thing to do. The med contained the active ingredient for marijuana, to help with my poor appetite while getting chemo. No big deal -- I mean, EVERYone has had marijuana without problem, right? Well, a few minutes later, the room started looking funny and things started strobing and my vision had flashes of not being able to see at all. I got up and managed to head for the door, telling my hubby -- yelling at him, if I remember right -- to call 911. I thought I was having a stroke. I sat out on the front patio until I saw the ambulance come around the corner, then I got up and headed for the street. The guys jumped out and tried to get me to sit down, etc. I told them -- just let me get in the back of your ambulance so that if something happens you can take care of me! I can answer all your questions on the way to the hospital!

Now, thinking back on it, I'm wondering if maybe I'm a wee bit of a control freak. LOL



Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had anything like it before and what is scary is wondering if it will ever happen again and wondering what would have happened if my DH wasn't there. We are together a lot but . . . One can't live with fear of being alone so . . .
> ...


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you told your doctors about these night terrors? They might be a form of siezure or a sleep disorder. Perhaps a sleep study might pinpoint the problem so you could get treatment to be rid of them.

But, what I really HAD to respond to your post about was the vision of little sweaters bouncing along behind the paramedics! HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!! WONderful imagery!!



Dreamweaver said:


> So glad that you are back home and laughing.... I hope it was a one time thing.... or that they have found the root of the problem and have taken the appropriate steps....
> I have night terrors a times and become completely paralyzed, unable to even talk... I struggle until I can make some sort of loud sound and DH will only have to touch me to break the hold.... but it is so scarey...
> 
> I'm surprised they even stoped to untangle... I have a vision of them walking you to the ambulance with little half sweaters bouncing along behind... You need a big bsket beside you to pile all those WIP's... Keep those needles clicking....


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry about what happened to you, but glad you are back home and well again. Lucky the paramedics just didnt cut the yarn to get free of your WIPs. Even if you never need it again a personal alarm is great for peace of mind. I have one in case I fall again and am by myself. Thank goodness I've never needed it.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

In a situation such as this, NEVER listen to the person who refuses an ambulance!! Call 911 and let that person be mad at you. Even with that phone in your hand while you drove, if he'd passed out and you called 911, you'd be an unsafe driver for your fear and stress -- and it would take just that much longer for him to get the help he really needed. Ignore anyone with chest pain who tells you not to get them professional help. It can make all the difference. You want to be helpful, something you can do safely? Get them to chew up an adult aspirin (or 4 of the mini-dose 81-mg tablets) "just in case" -- that's the first emergency thing to do for someone who might be having a heart attack.



cr4ft7n2t said:


> Ann, Oh how scary! I'm so used to hospitals and Doctor offices now that I wouldn't mind if I did fall in the bathroom and paramedics found me naked. The weekend after our last meeting my DH woke me in the middle of the night complaining about chest pains. He wouldn't let me call 911, so we drove up to the hospital with me holding the cell phone in my hand. He is fine but had to stay in the hospital for 2 days and do a stress test. They are the greatest our paramedics and get here so fast! Hope you stay well now and will see you the Monday after Thanksgiving!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

God bless you. It's great that you found humor in the situation, but a stroke, no matter how mild, is not to be taken lightly. I wish you better health. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

glad you are ok!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Ann, so glad you are OK! Next time something like that happens, tell hubby to get the video going! I bet it wasn't humorous at the time, but later on when you knew you were ok, I'll bet it was funny! Take care my dear KP friend!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ann I'm glad you're alright and your husband did all the right things. Its wonderful the paramedics got there so fast, and luckily got untangled fast enough (oh wait, we don't know how long that took.... lol)

Take care of yourself and please figure out what you will do if you are alone and something happens again. Maybe you can get one of those alarm gadgets or always keep your phone by your side with speed dial 911 set up. Always call 911 first before anyone else.

Enjoy your WIPs, it sure sounds like you do!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


When that happened to my DH CT and MRI showed nothing despite all outward symptoms of stroke. Fiinally another MRI showed the stroke. Before that they thought it might have been a seizure. Did you get checked out thoroughly and a definitive diagnosis? If not I would suggest you do for preventive reasons.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

glad to hear you are OK...nevermind the yarn and the WIP's they can be replaced you can't!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so glad you are ok and got help so quickly! I also would have loved to see them untangle themselves but under the circumstances I wouldn't have laughed until later after you were ok!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad you are o.k. Ann and I 'm with you let's keep knitting,Maria


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Calcium and magnesium can lower blood pressure as well as staying off stimulants such as coffee, sugar, alcohol, and caffeine (except a little dark chocolate which is good for heart health) 


MarilynKnits said:


> Relieved for you that you are back home and feeling like yourself again. I hope you get a good check up and watch your blood pressure. Also stay hydrated. My doctor put me on a proactive blood pressure medicine as my blood pressure was not high, but had been creeping up bit by bit the past couple of years. She also told me to drink a couple of quarts of water a day (knowing if I got a quart down I would be doing myself good.) Just hope you maintain good health from now on.


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh Ann, My Heart is pounding reading your story, ( I know I am a bit late responding I have just come to read the msg and found your story ) I am so glad you are ok, just the thought of what happened to you, gives me goose bumps, I am so scared something like this will happen to me, I am on my own a lot, and its scary. DO KEEP WELL Ann, take care, very best regards Tricia xx


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband installs emergency life units. They have saved many of lives. There are many company's out there that do this. Please if you are by your self or are by your self for long times please think of the emergency life systems. You may also get help to pay for it from Medicare.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so glad the paramedics got there so quick, I'm glad you're better! I love the idea of the "knitting nest"!


----------



## Lills (Oct 26, 2012)

Gosh! I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I think we all have a fear of stroke. Thank God for your safety and for your sense of the ridiculous ... I have a vision of 6 paramedics dancing around with baby sweaters flapping at their feet! I bit they'll talk about it for ages. Stay safe and brave love.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Do take care of yourself and please get life line. 
Glad you are back knitting.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

that would have been a sight to see! so glad everything went well for you - i live in senior housing and know several people who had mini strokes and are doing just great - prayers and best wishes to you! helent


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

So glad that you are feeling better and thinking of knitting. Please look into the life line.They are getting better every day. Now they can tell if you have fallen, and 
it will turn itself on to alert the office, 911. That is so good if you are alone at home. That should help your family to relax if everyone is 

Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

What a nightmare! So glad you're doing better. I do get a picture in my head of what went on, and sorry but I do have to laugh. Would not have been funny though, if it would have been serious. God bless you and keep on knittin! :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad that you are back home and laughing.... I hope it was a one time thing.... or that they have found the root of the problem and have taken the appropriate steps....
> I have night terrors a times and become completely paralyzed, unable to even talk... I struggle until I can make some sort of loud sound and DH will only have to touch me to break the hold.... but it is so scarey...
> 
> I'm surprised they even stoped to untangle... I have a vision of them walking you to the ambulance with little half sweaters bouncing along behind... You need a big bsket beside you to pile all those WIP's... Keep those needles clicking....


I wish I could draw your vision!

My son used to have night terrors when he was about 6 years old so I know what you mean. Have you always had them?


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Debbystitchknit said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are better and hope it never happens again. Do you wear one of those life alert buttons, they are very helpful?
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> So sorry about what happened to you, but glad you are back home and well again. Lucky the paramedics just didnt cut the yarn to get free of your WIPs. Even if you never need it again a personal alarm is great for peace of mind. I have one in case I fall again and am by myself. Thank goodness I've never needed it.


CUT THE YARN? Did you say CUT THE YARN? (Dear God, I think she DID say CUT THE YARN!!)

Well, great, now the paramedics have to work on an old lady who just went into cardiac arrest!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

hope you'll have a full recovery...you might ant to knit those medics sweaters...or dishcloths or something!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so glad you're ok! And I hope you didn't have to do any frogging!


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Anne, so surprised to read your post. Glad you are doing okay and that your husband was close by. Stay well.......


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I hope your health is better. Good luck with keeping your yarn straight!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

I'm glad you're able to laugh about it now! Cute story, happy ending.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry about what happened to you, but glad you are back home and well again. Lucky the paramedics just didnt cut the yarn to get free of your WIPs. Even if you never need it again a personal alarm is great for peace of mind. I have one in case I fall again and am by myself. Thank goodness I've never needed it.
> ...


Oh Dear Granny Annie...you are a stitch! LOL Such a funny Lady.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Do take care of yourself Ann, there are things sometimes that happen in our heads that are pretty much scary but also don't do any harm inside there. When I was a kid I started having migraines, the first one I had a horrible headache, I was at church and so scared, probably about 9 or 10. The second one my vision was so messed up, I could see half of things. Later on I thought my brain was rotting, my head hurt so bad, after tests and more tests it was determined to be ' only a migraine'. but for years I didn't know and thought I would die of a rotted brain. There are some ailments that are quite a bit like a stroke, but they do no harm and in a few hours you don't even have any more symptoms. I hope it was only one of those things that do no harm that happened. As far as the tangled EMT's, I think they get into all sorts of things. Had to call them for my grandson when he went low blood sugar before we realized what was going on with him. Diabetic from age 9. type 1.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Please dont ask to see this happen , not ever again , this way you will not have any more TIA's so be aware what u did was great and hubby knew what to do ....prayers going out to you ....


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep, that is funny. But do follow up with your doctor! That sounds like a TIA to me. It's like a mini stroke, only the symptoms go away within 24 hours. Unfortunately, it can mean that a big stroke is coming. That is what happened to my mother. Please, follow through with your doctor.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I"m glad that you are OK after your ordeal....However, the ER team may have your house marked as the "Yarn Hut"!
to shsare...several years ago I fell & broke my leg. As the paramedics were loading me onto a stretcher, I heard my son saying, "Watch out for the Cac-----tus!" Unfortunately, he didn't speak up fast enough and the para backed into it. Enroute to the hospital, I overheard one of the team say, "No way you're driving today, Cactus butt! We're delivering 2 patients to the ER on this trip!" 


Ann DeGray said:


> A couple of days ago my DH and I were watching TV, I was in my knitting nest with many WIPs scattered around my chair. I love to make that no-seam yoke baby sweaters and am too impatient to wait until one is finished before starting another (just have to see how the yarn "works up"), you know. Right now I have at least 6 of them going, the yoke is done so now they're in the mindless "knitting around the body stage".
> 
> Suddenly something happened in my head. I said (it felt as though I had screamed it), "Ollie, I can't think!" I saw swirls, as I remember it. I heard him asking me to do all those things we are to ask to determine if someone has had a stroke. I felt as though I my entire body was made of lead, very heavy, even my eyelids so couldn't open my eyes. I hear everything he said and could answer but in a very weak voice and it was v e r y h a r d w o r k to answer. DH said he would help me to stand up so we could go to the hospital. I just wanted to sleep but I knew I needed help.
> DH called 911 in less than 4 minutes the ambulance and the fire rescue squad was there. I heard 2 womens voices (and I think there were 6 men). I could answer them but very weakly and slowly. I was put into the ambulance, taken to hospital, all that. I feel fine now but it was very scary for both of us. I think it was a small stroke.
> ...


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you are okay and that you can still have a chuckle about your yarn and WIP. Hope you are back on top of things asap!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

So glad that all ended well....now it's time to celebrate......buy some more yarn!!!!
julie


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so glad that you are home and feeling okay. Things like that can be so scary.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> But I do wish I had a picture of those big guys trying to get untangled and all the little baby cardigans grabbing at their feet. Gotta see the funny side.....'cuz there IS a funny side in any situation!


Terribly scary! And I'm SO glad that you're now able to look at the humorous side. I've only been in the care of paramedics and privy to riding with them one time and I know you feel the same way I did then---what blessedly wonderful, caring people they are! I hope you were able to find where they came from and send a thank you. I wasn't able to do that.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bless your heart, how scary that must have been! How wonderful that you are still with us and able to find the humor in such a scary situation. Please take care of yourself, and let us know how you are doing. God bless and keep you, Ann! Will keep you in my prayers.
Many hugs and blessings,
Shirley


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a tia last summer. No permanent damage done, also the cat scan or what ever I had did show it was a small stroke. Been on Plavix (blood thinner) ever since. It did affect my handwriting, and it took several months to get it to the point I was satisfied with it. The first thing I checked was if I could still knit and crochet. I could so I praised God and worked on the hand writing. Yes, it was very scary, until I realize that some higher power had everything under control. My DH took me to the ER, and they sent me to a hospital that had a neurologist on duty so I did get an ambulance ride with a couple of gentlemen. I was only in the hospital a couple of days, No hunks involved. But at my age they are only scenery anyway, so I wasn't even disappointed! So glad you survived and have not noticed any after effects. Praise the Lord for His constant care of His children. Usually it is either me or Shiao Mei Mao who gets tangled in my yarn. DH knows enough to stay clear of my WIPs.


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

Our bod does crazy things sometimes, i am glad you are well now and that you checked out fine. I can just see that scenario with the yarn and it is always, at a most inopertune time. Cheers!


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

How frightening!! So glad you're feeling well now. Boy!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


I am hoping that you are still having this investigated.

My MIL was having a stroke but because they saw nothing on the CT scan they sent her home even though her lip was drooping and her speech was slurred.

My SIL did not call me (I am a nurse). I ended finding out because I called over to my MIL's for an address. My SIL told me then but said everything was fine.

In the morning I went over and immediately knew she was having a stroke but no one would let me call an ambulance because they said that she looked the same way when the doctor sent her home. I argued with them. Finally when my MIL could not stand up the rest of the family let me call.

By this time the damage was done. It took a second CT scan for the damaged vessel to show up.

Even then when a stroke occurs the reason why a person is clotting needs to be discovered to prevent further strokes. In my MIL's case it was because her heart wasn't beating properly. The blood was not moving through efficiently enough so that allowed time to clot. She needed to be on an anticoagulant and/or take other medication for her heart to beat properly.

It may have been something very minor but you do need to find know what or why it occurred and if treatment is necessary to prevent another.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Trust me, you are now the subject of tall tales told in ERs and call centers <G>. And there *will* be a warning for the next bus that's called to your house, the trauma shears will definitely be in their pockets <G>. That said, I'll also bet they ask if you need to bring your knitting with you.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm so thankful you are doing okay now. You are right, you have to go on with life rather than worry and wait for something else to befall us. I admire your thinking!


----------



## rbynelson (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank goodness you are okay!!! 
I have a 9 month old Tonkanese kitten who helps me knit--the session usually ends up with me throwing little balls of leftover yarn for him to chase and "kill" and me laughing so hard I have to put the project away.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! Glad you are doing well. That was scary... Guess you'll be on an aspirin regimen from now on.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

terrica37 said:


> Wow! Glad you are doing well. That was scary... Guess you'll be on an aspirin regimen from now on.


I already am...have been for years. I will see my primary doctor this week but I don't think anyone can tell mwe what caused it.
Thanks for your concern.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

At least you got a little humor out of what could have been a tragedy! As one who spent 30 years on an ambulance service, I had to laugh - most of us don't consider how a crew would extricate us from our homes - furniture in the way, narrow doorways, stairs, right-angles into rooms where the cot won't fit, chairs surrounded in knitting or other crafts. It's good when we can laugh about it - and maybe take a look at our living situation with an eye to "what would happen if I had to be hauled out of here on an ambulance cot...." Despite all my experiences, if that ever happened to me they probably wouldn't be able to find me under all the piles of yarn!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ann, I am so glad you are feeling better. Bless your heart, I know you must have been so frightened. I'm glad your DH was home and reacted so quickly to get the paramedics there for you. You take it easy and follow doctor's orders.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sorry....but what's a DH? There are so many acronyms out there now that I feel like I'm in a different country.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so glad your doing well now,but I can also see the funny side wish we could see a picture. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

terrica37 said:


> I'm sorry....but what's a DH? There are so many acronyms out there now that I feel like I'm in a different country.


DH is Dear Hubby or Darn Hubby as the case may be.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you! He sure was a dear hubby this time, anyway. LOL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Now that's even scarier than the actual event! To know that medical personnel could make such a vital error is very disconcerting. It reconfirms that you need to be able to assert your rights and take control of your own health, or be sure that someone can do it for you. I so hope that the damage to your mother-in-law wasn't severe or permanent!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad you are doing ok.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Ann, Ann Ann...my goodness. I do see the humor in your story and can envision those 6 guys all caught up in your sweaters and yarn...LOL It truly is funny adding to your well written story here. On a more serious note: It is also a scary story...not a good feeling you had. Do take care Ann.
> ...


Your story was funny and how glad we are you are around to tell it!

Just for your information - sometimes a stroke or mini-stroke (TIA) doesn't show up on the initial cat scan, it can take a few days for it to show up.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


I didn't know that. Thank you.I am seeing my doctor tomorrow.


----------



## dkalmon (Sep 29, 2011)

Scary indeed. Hope you are okay now. Guess so if you are sending messages on KP.

Best of luck to you,
Debra

PS-Knit on!


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad that things worked out in a good way for you! I bet that was scary. My husband had a TIA while in a card store in 2008. I was with him when that happened and it was scary for me, not sure for him though. He wanted to leave the hospital! Anyhow, take care of yourself. On a funny note! Would have been great to have a picture of the paramedics tangled in your yarn. Happy knitting. Want to see the finished products now!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ann,

so glad u are okay. I have never heard of anything like that happening to anyone....take care. Maybe the lifeline is a good thing to think about for the future. I live alone and the thought of something like that happening is frightening.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad for a good outcome to your story, Ann. Take care.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank God you are OK. I am glad you can laugh at the thought of the first responders doing a yarn dance. We had occasion to call paramedics last year they are wonderful


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Bayer makes an aspirin that is crystal form it dissolves instantly, I have had 3 strokes, and keep it by my bed, hubby has instructions, to just pour it in my mouth, it works instantly, very handy, if you do think you are having a stroke, take aspirin right away, also it is best if you are on an aspirin routine, to take it at night before bed, it works best then.

God Bless

and stay well


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Bayer makes an aspirin that is crystal form it dissolves instantly, I have had 3 strokes, and keep it by my bed, hubby has instructions, to just pour it in my mouth, it works instantly, very handy, if you do think you are having a stroke, take aspirin right away, also it is best if you are on an aspirin routine, to take it at night before bed, it works best then.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> and stay well


Thank you for your concern. I have looked for Bayer crystal aspirin many time, many stores...couldn't find it. When I Googled it I read that it was no longer available in US. I'm not sure I have this reight, you may want to Google it to read what I read, but I believe it was considered too strong and not recommended. I thought the aspirin routine I'm on was for heart, not stroke. I just know I take it!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are on the mend and that you have retained your sense of humour!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad that things turned out well,Ann. Please take care of yourself and hang on to your sense of humor.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Wish I could have seen them disengaging themselves from my WIPs.[/quote]

Had to laugh at that last part.
Whips is what went into my head.

Reminds me of a picture that I saw in the window of a second hand store.
Not dirty. Just funny.

Picture an over weight hairy man.
Now, take off all his clothes and lets dress him up.

Black high heal shoes.
Black mesh nylon stockings with black garter belt.
Black leather panties.
Black leather straps with metal studs criss cross across his bare hairy chest.
Black leather mask.
Black leather studded ristlets.

A whip in one had and a cat in nine tails in the other.

Caption:
Sale Tomorrrow. Come Early and Beat the Crowd!

So glad to hear that you are okay.
Dick


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Wish I could have seen them disengaging themselves from my WIPs.


Had to laugh at that last part.
Whips is what went into my head.

Reminds me of a picture that I saw in the window of a second hand store.
Not dirty. Just funny.

Picture an over weight hairy man.
Now, take off all his clothes and lets dress him up.

Black high heal shoes.
Black mesh nylon stockings with black garter belt.
Black leather panties.
Black leather straps with metal studs criss cross across his bare hairy chest.
Black leather mask.
Black leather studded ristlets.

A whip in one had and a cat in nine tails in the other.

Caption:
Sale Tomorrrow. Come Early and Beat the Crowd!

So glad to hear that you are okay.
Dick[/quote]

So what do you wear when you're not dressed for church, Dick?

I like the way your mind works. Funny man!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> A couple of days ago my DH and I were watching TV, I was in my knitting nest with many WIPs scattered around my chair. I love to make that no-seam yoke baby sweaters and am too impatient to wait until one is finished before starting another (just have to see how the yarn "works up"), you know. Right now I have at least 6 of them going, the yoke is done so now they're in the mindless "knitting around the body stage".
> 
> Suddenly something happened in my head. I said (it felt as though I had screamed it), "Ollie, I can't think!" I saw swirls, as I remember it. I heard him asking me to do all those things we are to ask to determine if someone has had a stroke. I felt as though I my entire body was made of lead, very heavy, even my eyelids so couldn't open my eyes. I hear everything he said and could answer but in a very weak voice and it was v e r y h a r d w o r k to answer. DH said he would help me to stand up so we could go to the hospital. I just wanted to sleep but I knew I needed help.
> DH called 911 in less than 4 minutes the ambulance and the fire rescue squad was there. I heard 2 womens voices (and I think there were 6 men). I could answer them but very weakly and slowly. I was put into the ambulance, taken to hospital, all that. I feel fine now but it was very scary for both of us. I think it was a small stroke.
> ...


So happy to hear you are alright. How very scary. 
I totally get the the dangers on yarn tangels and crochet hooks. I had been knitting a lace shawl and had used a size 0 hook to help with the beading. I fell alseep and forgot I had the tiny hook on the couch. When I got up I unfortunaly impalled my foot and achichiles tendon with the hook. It was like having a fishing hook in my heel. I felt like a struggling flounder. I am ok but no more small hooks for me, unless I sit at the table to work. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> So happy to hear you are alright. How very scary.
> I totally get the the dangers on yarn tangels and crochet hooks. I had been knitting a lace shawl and had used a size 0 hook to help with the beading. I fell alseep and forgot I had the tiny hook on the couch. When I got up I unfortunaly impalled my foot and achichiles tendon with the hook. It was like having a fishing hook in my heel. I felt like a struggling flounder. I am ok but no more small hooks for me, unless I sit at the table to work. Happy knitting Linda


Oh, Linda! As I read this my knees got that funny feeling (like they get when I'm on top of a high place or even the top of a stairway, looking down, you know?) Did you have to go to the ER and did you have to have a tetanus shot? Yeah, I guess that would teach you something.
I'm fine. My yarn still follows me out of the room by hooking itself around my ankle but no more of those "episodes", thank the Lord!


----------

